# Uinta Tigers 8-5



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

It is not our style to leave the location and backgrounds out of our posts....however when an angler lets us know about a gem, and wishes that we keep the above information off of our posts, we respect that...enough of this $%%$....so lets get to that report!

We awoke early this morning...like 5am early. To our dismay the weather forcast was calling for 50% chance of rain/thunderstorms....but not to be deterred, we left the house anyways. The clouds were already showing signs of future afternoon nastyness as we pulled out of the driveway.









We picked up Austin (a worker from Sportsmans Wearhouse), and made our way up to the Uintas. As we drove up US 40 the weekend balloon hatch was well under way.









At Kamas we met up with BFT's MarineSpear at the local market in town. Of interest an old couple went up to the CLOSED store and pulled open the doors. The manager was quick to throw them out and lock those doors. We bought the $45 dollar year pass and made it the trailhead. The troops assembled and left off into the forest without hesitation.









And of course we got what we came for....TIGER TROUT....of good Uinta size. Tried gettin them off my brand new Float Tube...but the shoreline was the ticket.

MarineSpear's oh so colorful Tiger Trout.









TDT's good lookin Tiger Trout









TDT's better lookin Tiger Trout









The Brookies were not of the most impressive size...oh well there is always next time. This one was enough for me though to get the boys to take a photo op of me with my fish.









And there was a suprise catch by MarineSpear...this nicely colored fish.









Oh yes...and of course....a moose and her calf were encountered on the way out.....being on the mirror lake highway this time...it was a much more relaxing encounter.









Overall we got 14 fish in a group of 4.....not the fastest fishing...but good enough. The largest fish of the day was a Tiger Trout measured at 17 inches.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good lookin' tigers, and I think a Cutt? I think I know where ya were but I would never blab. It's about respect!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice tigers. Very nice colors and that rainbow is really different looking.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Nice tigers. Very nice colors and that rainbow is really different looking.


Not sure what type of fish that was....my guess, maybe Rainbow Trout? No slash marks of any kind, but that odd color has me still guessing quite honestly. MarineSpear kept chanting Cuttbow, cuttbow, but IDK, I think we would need a DNA test to find that out for sure.

Although that aint gonna happen. I put that guy on the stringer and somehow it got off and swam away...needless to say the group wont let me be in charge of the stringer now thanks to that "prisoner excape". Trust me I had some bacon, seasoning salt and an oven ready for that guy!


----------



## muleylove (Aug 6, 2012)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

it's a brown/rainbow cross...... it occurs occasionally (accidentally) in hatcheries, but never in the wild.
although 99% of the time the differing chromozones don't line up and the "fish" dies shortly after fertilization.... there is always that 1%.
their flesh is typically orange colored and not very flavorful, be glad it escaped.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> MarineSpear kept chanting Cuttbow, cuttbow


I wouldn't rule it out. The speckling looks like cutthroat near the tail and a little different all the way through. The fins look like a rainbow. The color could easily be a male rainbow, but the pattern of spots has me wondering.

So long as cutts are in that system.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

chet said:


> it's a brown/rainbow cross...... it occurs occasionally (accidentally) in hatcheries, but never in the wild.
> although 99% of the time the differing chromozones don't line up and the "fish" dies shortly after fertilization.... there is always that 1%.
> their flesh is typically orange colored and not very flavorful, be glad it escaped.


+1

That was my first thought as well.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

No browns in that lake, and it has not been stocked since the 90's. Impossible to tell....so far the only species I know about in there are Cutts, Brooks, Rainbows and Tigers. Checked google images...and that was no help at all.

Guess we will never know for sure!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> No browns in that lake, and it has not been stocked since the 90's. Impossible to tell....so far the only species I know about in there are Cutts, Brooks, Rainbows and Tigers. Checked google images...and that was no help at all.
> 
> Guess we will never know for sure!


It hasn't been stocked with brook trout since the 90s perhaps, but those tigers were put in there recently. Ain't no way those tigers are 13 years old! The brooks and other trout in there are the result of natural reproduction.


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

There's something wrong with your hair.


----------

